

Google/Apple  May Face Legal Action In Investigation Of Free Games For Kids - boh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/12/oft-probes-freemium-kids-apps/

======
Johnyma22
[http://mclear.co.uk/2011/03/09/should-we-be-showing-
online-a...](http://mclear.co.uk/2011/03/09/should-we-be-showing-online-
adverts-to-kids-in-primary-schools/) covers this issue with a bit more
clarity.

